
Professor UR Rao, ex-Isro chief and renowned space scientist, passes away - happy-go-lucky
http://m.timesofindia.com/india/professor-ur-rao-ex-isro-chief-and-renowned-space-scientist-passes-away/amp_articleshow/59730925.cms
======
happy-go-lucky
Desktop site: [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/professor-ur-rao-
ex...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/professor-ur-rao-ex-isro-
chief-and-renowned-space-scientist-passes-away/articleshow/59730925.cms)

